# комплектующие для баяна



## AzarT (12 Авг 2009)

Кто может подсказать адрес, где можно купить комплектующие для баяна?


----------



## Blasterek (15 Авг 2009)

А что именно тебя интересует?


----------



## AzarT (15 Авг 2009)

Все, что необходимо, чтобы сделать баян практически с нуля.


----------



## Сергей С (15 Авг 2009)

Я думаю, в основном надо по мастерам спрашивать - может кто контактиком и поделится.А что конкретно надо? ЧТо-то и у меня есть - сталь для голосов, настроечный стол, даже планки где-то были.Если нужно - могу поделиться, у меня все равно лежит.Я правда, совсем не знаю насколько это все качественное.


----------



## AzarT (20 Авг 2009)

я звонил и мне сказали что нужно:корпус; мех; механика правая, левая;резонаторы;голоса.


----------



## Filun (21 Авг 2009)

Всё это конечно замечательно, но лучше купить б/у баян и отреставрировать его, выйдет намного дешевле да и работа не такя мрачная!


----------



## MARAT (21 Авг 2009)

Я делал себе баян. Корпус с механиками купил у Баринова. Голоса купил у мастера. Отдельно заказывал резонаторы. Плюс отдельно наклеить лайку и настроить. В итоге это очень дорого мне обошлось. Но резальтат того стоил. Такого уровня баян с фабрики не купишь.


----------



## Penza-Siti (13 Янв 2010)

и можно ли узнать про всё то оборудование, и инструменты, которые нужны для изготовления инструмента как можно подробнее?


----------



## Borhard (13 Янв 2010)

[HIDE=1]http://www.accordion-nt.spb.ru/repair_price.html[/HIDE]

тут посмотрите
делают и продают)

Я так думаю ,пардон ,если что..
люди хотят уйти от классики Тулы ,
2 голосой ,в 3-4 голосие ,а тут капкан по ценам,кто 
сделает такую вещь ,ну будет Гут ,что там говорить...

имхо)


----------



## SibBayan (13 Янв 2010)

Если у кого есть интерес к этой теме--обращайтесь. Постараемся помочь. Мы преимущественно работаем по Сибирскому региону, но, например, в Тулу кое-какие материалы отсылали, так как там мастера-надомники найти не смогли. Может и Вам поможем. *[url=www.sibbayan.ru]www.sibbayan.ru*[/URL]

Сайт www.sibbayan.ru создавал Вадим Карницкий--огромная ему благодарность. Это большая удача, что он, сам прекрасно владеющий аккордеоном, может создавать такие сайты, как goldaccordion. Наш сайт в ближайшее время пополнится информацией и фотоматериалами


----------

